# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Quantum Artificial Intelligence Lab (QuAIL), Ames Research Center, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

> The Quantum Artificial Intelligence Lab (also called the Quantum AI Lab or QuAIL) is a joint initiative of NASA, Universities Space Research Association, and Google (specifically, Google Research) whose goal is to pioneer research on how quantum computing might help with machine learning and other hard computer science problems. The lab is hosted at NASA's Ames Research Center.[


Google Quantum AI lab  - quantumai.google

ti.arc.nasa.gov/tech/dash/groups/quail

usra.edu/quantum

Quantum Artificial Intelligence Lab on Wikipedia

Group Lead - Eleanor Rieffel

Projects:

Bristlecone, quantum processor

D-Wave Two

----------


## Airicist

"Launching the Quantum Artificial Intelligence Lab"

by Hartmut Neven, Director of Engineering 
May 16, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Google and NASA's Quantum Artificial Intelligence Lab 

 Published on Oct 11, 2013




> A peek at the early days of the Quantum AI Lab: a partnership between NASA, Google, USRA, and a 512-qubit D-Wave Two quantum computer.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Buys Quantum Computer for Artificial Intelligence Lab at NASA"

by Jason Dorrier
June 5, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Demonstrating quantum supremacy

Oct 23, 2019




> We’re marking a major milestone in quantum computing research that opens up new possibilities for this technology. Learn how the Google AI Quantum team demonstrated how a quantum computer can perform a task no classical computer can in an experiment called "quantum supremacy."

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google's Top Quantum Scientist Explains In Detail Why He Resigned"

by Paul Smith-Goodson
April 30, 2020

----------

